
As virus advances, doctors rethink rush to ventilate - magoghm
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-ventilators-specia/special-report-as-virus-advances-doctors-rethink-rush-to-ventilate-idUSKCN2251PE
======
throwaway888abc
In China, 86% of 22 COVID-19 patients didn’t survive invasive ventilation at
an intensive care unit in Wuhan, the city where the pandemic began, according
to a study published in The Lancet in February. Normally, the paper said,
patients with severe breathing problems have a 50% chance of survival. A
recent British study found two-thirds of COVID-19 patients put on mechanical
ventilators ended up dying anyway, and a New York study found 88% of 320
mechanically ventilated COVID-19 patients had died.

